# New here wats up!!!



## 00lude (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello everyone new to this forum looking for more help on making my goals.. Been working out for a lil over a year consistently and worked out on and off for about the past 3 yrs.
My goal is to weigh 195-200lbs I went from 127 to 168 in this past year still need some lbs to go....

Thanks hope to hear from other member! !!!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2012)

00lude, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Cork (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome to IML Forums!  I know where you're coming from with the training on and off.  Hopefully you stick with it and dedicate some serious time to get serious results.  Pretty good gains in the last year for sure!


----------



## brazey (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## charley (Oct 4, 2012)

*

  welcome !!
*


----------



## Z499 (Oct 4, 2012)

welcome, eat right and work hard. you should be fine.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

